# Has anyone managed to get a replacement Boots Advantage Card?



## Round Tuit (24 Oct 2008)

I lost my Boots Advantage Card ages ago and eventually got around to ordering a new one. You have to phone the UK but the process seemed reasonably simple and they were able to tell me what balance I had on the original etc. After 3 months or so had passed with no sign of the replacement card I phoned again in the last week of July, again they found my details on record, noted that the replacement card had been flagged "don't post" for some reason they couldn't explain and redid the process for a replacement. It's now about 12 weeks since then and still no new card. I've heard some anecdotal evidence, none first hand though, that it's notoriously difficult to get a replacement card. Anyone any direct experience of this? Should I just write off the old balance (under a fiver I think) and apply for a new card? Can I do that if I'm already on record as I know it specifically says on the application form not to use it if you've lost your card?


----------



## becky (24 Oct 2008)

My one broke in half last year and I got a new one without any problems.


----------



## dotorg (28 Nov 2008)

they can be a delay of a couple of weeks but the answer is unfortunately persistance. Ring them up (the number is on the back of any Boots receipt) and say you still have no card. Explain how long you've been waiting. Make sure they have your full correct address

Give it about three -four weeks. If it hasn't come, ring them again or when you're in a Boots store, ask can one of the staff ring for you.

The retail staff themselves can't do any more than that as the cards are sent from an external company and Boots staff have no access to the database of info


----------



## Cherrycola (7 Sep 2010)

I know this is bumping up a really old thread, but i found it on a google search as i too have recently misplaced my Boots Advantage card and have just called to request a replacement, and i thought i would just clarify what the 'Dont Post/Mail' thing was all about.
When you registered for your card originally you may have ticked a box saying you didnt want to receive any offers/mailings in the post from Boots, hence the Dont Mail note attached to your account.
The guy just asked me if i wanted that removed from my account, so i said yes, just in case its the reason that the new cards are not being received! 
Hope this helps someone else in the future.

And also, if you have an old receipt where you've used your Boots card, it has the number of your card on the bottom, on the right hand side, marked with a star, this is useful if they cant find your name on their system, like in my case!


----------



## lou2 (7 Sep 2010)

I have missed out on loads of bonus points vouchers because they also had 'don't post' on my account even though I never ticked the box. I only discovered this when I rang them after I lost my card.


----------



## foxylady (8 Sep 2010)

Try applying online on their uk website. this is what I did and got a new one in a couple of weeks with all my old points on - over 60 quid so just as well


----------

